# Today on RO - Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (May 28, 2009)

[align=center]






*Thursday, 28th May 2009*




Hello!












*
I'm afraid that for some reason I can't access the Calendar today!  If any of our members/bunnies are celebrating birthdays or any other special day, best wishes to you! * 





*I have however learnt that today is tonyshuaman/Claire's birthday! *

*Happy birthday! *













* Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the * *Calendar!* 









*
*
*Flashy is worried about  Dopey 1  and a possible nose/mouth issie. She is going to the vets with her this afternoon but could use some advice as well!*
:nurse:





*
*
*SnowyShiloh's new bunny has been  chewing at his wound.  Keep him in your thoughts!*
:nurse:






*gentle giants is worried about  Cocoa  after his neuter. Please keep them in your thoughts! *

ray:




*
*
*Soudade is asking what are the ins and outs of  pine shavings vs cedar shavings? *










*
*
*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears is sharing the most adorable video of  Monsters enjoying some watermelon!  You have to check this out!*








*
*
*Be careful what time you feed your bunnies- if dinner is late,  you never know what they'll do!  Check out this awesome story from slavetoabunny!*












*Camarie has shared some cute pictures of  Moo, Boo and Jethro!  Check them out!*










*
*
*Flick has posted the cutest video of  Skyler fighting with a pillow.  Want to know who wins? You'll have to go and watch it!*














*peapoo_bunny hasn't been around for a while and has stopped by to say hello, and to  wish Pepper a belated Happy Gotcha Day! ** Go and say hi!*










*BethM is wondering if  Mint tea is safe for rabbits?  Can you help?*











*
*
*crystal is worried about one of her bunnies that seems to be having a  scary episode!  *

ray:








bat42072 has a dliemna and  needs some advice! 
:?






*
*
*Elf Mommy is  doing a little bragging  about her class test results! 
*
*:thankyou:*








*Saudade is slightly shocked to see  snow in Sydney! *











*
*
*Send get well wishes to Bo B Bunny who  came down with pneumonia  at the weekend! *

:sickbunny:






*
*
*And to SOOOSKA who was  involved in a car accident.  Luckily she wasn't badly hurt but she could do with some good luck vibes!*
:hug2:












*



*


*Who is this snoozy bun?!*














*Have a great day everyone!*

*



*
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 28, 2009)

The Snoozy Bunny is Soooska's Wilbur


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 28, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> The Snoozy Bunny is Soooska's Wilbur


Correct!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 28, 2009)




----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 28, 2009)

[align=center]:birthday CLAIRE!

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
Eat some birthday cake for us!!!
[/align]


----------



## Amy27 (May 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Claire. I hope you are having a great day. 

Wilbur is so cute and looks so snuggly. Makes me want to snuggle up on that blanket with him.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 29, 2009)

Thank you! It was a wonderful day with lots of cake! Almost makes getting a year older worth it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 29, 2009)

Aww, the calendar is still broken. Jen, could you mention that tomorrow (May 29th) is 1 year since Tallulah died, as well as Paxden's first birthday? It would mean a lot to me. Tallulah is already on the calendar but not Paxden.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 30, 2009)

Jen, sorry just saw this today. Thanks for mentioning me and putting my Wilbur's pictures on here.

Susan


----------

